# Casting to the right?



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

I know what to do when my casts go low/left: lengthen sinker drop, slow down, look up. but what could I be doing wrong where some casts fly to the right by about 20 degrees?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Stop drinking. Lol Just kidding!


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

I have (had) simmilar problems all the time, when it slips weather right or left. When this starts to happen, I just stop forcing. I usually take smaller rod, lighter sinker and get to the basics. I practice direction, forget distance. Just this morning was doing just that, was practising pendulum, lead control and direction. Was casting no more than 70 or 80 yards...even less than that. I was focusing at direction by using feeling....

Now it is raining so I quit....


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Matt Bizarro said:


> I know what to do when my casts go low/left: lengthen sinker drop, slow down, look up. but what could I be doing wrong where some casts fly to the right by about 20 degrees?


I was _PLAGUED_ with this as well. I straightened it out when I finally got to a beach for several hours. Most all types of casts I tried went to the right by some degree. Shifting my footwork / placement alone didn't change much as I'd expected it to. I think I was initiating the cast too quick / abruptly loading the rod too much, too soon. I consciously accelerated more gradually from a dead stop (OTG) to full bore and things straightened out ..... and went substantially further. Pendulum ... same thing. Approaching consistent AA class status now, very happy.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Nov 13, 2012)

Matt Bizarro said:


> I know what to do when my casts go low/left: lengthen sinker drop, slow down, look up. but what could I be doing wrong where some casts fly to the right by about 20 degrees?


I always thought direction was controlled w/ spool release timing?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Goes left...lengthen it....right...reduce it.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

fishhawkxxx said:


> I always thought direction was controlled w/ spool release timing?


With this kind of casting, spool release happens automatically almost. When the power really gets put in and the rod feels like straightening back out, you don’t really have a choice.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Matt Bizarro said:


> With this kind of casting, spool release happens automatically almost. When the power really gets put in and the rod feels like straightening back out, you don’t really have a choice.


I agree with that, so much has to happen in synchronicity prior to the release. It all starts at the beginning and culminates with the release. Sometimes you have to back up a few steps to see where things are going awry. (for me, anyway)
OTG from various clock positions all dictate their own acceleration profile to full rod loading and the precise point of the release to hit your aim point.
How are you progressing Matt ? Any tips to share ?
Passing on lunchtime practice today, gusting 40kt +.
Cheers,


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Just to summarize.

With consistent timing and technique:

Casting low and left
Increase rod loading
Longer drop
Heavier lead
More powerful cast

Casting high and right
Decrease rod loading
Shorter drop
Lighter lead
Less powerful cast

For those going for distance
After achieving center field casts with consistent casts at max power, use a piece of tape to mark the drop's position with the amount of weight being cast. Mark the positions of different weights positions with tape and annotate the weight on the tape. A rod may have more than one tape indicating the best drop for the amount of weight.
EG
A tape for 100 grams
Another tape 125 grams

Don


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

It's ALL about timing and release = practice. 

Make SURE the rod tip swings at 45* during the load/swing phase, not overhead, and aim 45* up in the air, not the water.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

I noticed that I was frequently casting to the right of my intended targets using 10oz lead about 2 years ago. Now the 8oz is occasionally going to the right. I think I found out why. For ME, it's age related. 5' 7" 140lbs. LOL


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

High and right can be several things. Alignment is #1. I always teach (and practice) setting my stance to a repeatable position. 12:00 on the clockface should be your target with your feet setup in a slightly open (baseball reference) stance with the left foot at around 10:30 or so with 12:00 target and right foot at clock face center. If your stance is correct and you are consistently a little right then shorten your drop a little at a time (say 4" or so). This works to correct small but consistent directional errors. Same if you are a little left, just lengthen the drop a little. 

One very important key and often overlooked is the need to accelerate through the arc. Don't just try to crush it from the start. Start slow, accelerate and finish fast with a burst of power and speed late.

Tommy


----------

